# Old Mans **** Hunt



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Grand kids wanted to go for a hunt tonight. 
7 pm leave the house 7:15 arrive at the sportsman club.
turn drifter louse get on golf cart and drive 1/2 mile to den tree I know they are using. strike and move track about 300 yards, tree. drive half way there treed in a big dead oak with no limbs just main branches. let grandson shoot **** pick up and walk back to cart drive back to clubhouse. 7:50. Get kids home and ready for school. Nothing to this **** hunting Dan


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Golf cart ? :yikes:
I'm hunting with you ! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

I like your style!


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice work Danny. Most old guys would make the kids go in and get the dog and **** themselves! Way to stay involved!! :lol:


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

walkercoonhunter said:


> Most old guys would make the kids go in and get the dog and **** themselves! :lol:


Good Idea Shawn !
Wanna go hunting ? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

jackbob42 said:


> Good Idea Shawn !
> Wanna go hunting ? :lol::lol::lol:


lol I should have expected that from you! 

I got to hunt with Tracy last weekend. Joe came up and Tacy came down, what a joy! lol

I just got a new truck and will be able to travel a little more, I may to have to make that trip up there when I get back from Georgia!


----------

